# Nj 1/7/2011



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

lets get a new one started Thumbs Up









Closter, NJ


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey any clue how much snow we got? I cant wait till it stops so i can get out and make some money. HAHA


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I didnt have time for pics or video today ;(


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

in my service area i had houses with 6 inches and some with 3. it was really weird.

just got in. its icy out there though. be careful guys.

landed 3 new accounts on my own. one of which is my mechanic so i think there may be some barter work in my future ;-)


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

We had about 3-4". put in about 3.5 hours, these are the money makers.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice to see someone is getting snow! the storms keep going south of us and I just picked up another account,
Have fun and be safe,


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1187160 said:


> in my service area i had houses with 6 inches and some with 3. it was really weird.
> 
> just got in. its icy out there though. be careful guys.
> 
> landed 3 new accounts on my own. one of which is my mechanic so i think there may be some barter work in my future ;-)


Barter work is very very good, Nice move on your part!


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks ken I thought it was smart. Plus its on a main road that I chill at while its snowing and have picked up a couple customers just by them seeing my truck ;-) its a win win. Plus its in the middle of my service area so its a good place to take five and enjoy a coffee.


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll never understand how you can "wait till the storm is over" to plow. Over here everyone has seasonal contracts and believe me if I waited after the storm to plow I'd lose all my clients...


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1188294 said:


> Thanks ken I thought it was smart. Plus its on a main road that I chill at while its snowing and have picked up a couple customers just by them seeing my truck ;-) its a win win. Plus its in the middle of my service area so its a good place to take five and enjoy a coffee.


Well Done, The good move got better!:salute:


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

m_falafel;1189236 said:


> I'll never understand how you can "wait till the storm is over" to plow. Over here everyone has seasonal contracts and believe me if I waited after the storm to plow I'd lose all my clients...


Storm 8 inches or less I wait until it stops, then make my rounds. Do them all one time and I am done. Takes me about 4 1/2 to 5 hours. 40 driveways and 2 small lots. Then I drive around looking for victimspayuppayup, LOL LOL


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

ken643;1189269 said:


> Storm 8 inches or less I wait until it stops, then make my rounds. Do them all one time and I am done. Takes me about 4 1/2 to 5 hours. 40 driveways and 2 small lots. Then I drive around looking for victimspayuppayup, LOL LOL


i also wait untill it stops. im not gonna plow it twice if im only going to get paid once


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

STIHL GUY;1189280 said:


> i also wait untill it stops. im not gonna plow it twice if im only going to get paid once


 Im out as soon as there is an inch on the ground. I have to keep my lots open. Then ofcourse when its done do all the clean up crap.

I have alot of townhouse complex's that require to keep the main road open at all times.
So i just open one up then drive to the next open it up and keep repeating...


----------



## bronco91 (Dec 14, 2009)

STIHL GUY;1189280 said:


> i also wait untill it stops. im not gonna plow it twice if im only going to get paid once


Anything under 8 inch we wait untile the end. As soon as they are calling for over 8 inch hit everything twice. And our customer like that. It take five truck about 5 hour to do a 150 driveways and 4 parking lots. If it snow during the day one truck take care of two of parking lot to keep them open. That not bad


----------



## bronco91 (Dec 14, 2009)

STIHL GUY;1189280 said:


> i also wait untill it stops. im not gonna plow it twice if im only going to get paid once


Anything under 8 inch we wait untile the end. As soon as they are calling for over 8 inch hit everything twice. And our customer like that. It take five truck about 5 hour to do a 150 driveways and 4 parking lots. If it snow during the day one truck take care of two of parking lot to keep them open. That not bad


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

Are you guys mostly "per push" or seasonal? Over here nobody knows per push lolll. I'm beginning to advertise it as another option instead of the seasonal. I'm pretty sure I'm the only one in town to offer it. People around here are soooo cheap, you wouldn't believe it. It's funny how mentality can be so different a few hours drive away!


----------



## bronco91 (Dec 14, 2009)

All our driveway are per push two off our parking lot are per push and the other two are seasonal.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Mine is the total depth of the snow, one price up to 6 inches, 6-12 double, 12-18 tripple, 18-24 quad and so on up. I may have to go a few times to maintain, but thats how I do it and it works well for me. Been doing it this way for like 18 -20 years


----------



## bronco91 (Dec 14, 2009)

ken643;1189999 said:


> Mine is the total depth of the snow, one price up to 6 inches, 6-12 double, 12-18 tripple, 18-24 quad and so on up. I may have to go a few times to maintain, but thats how I do it and it works well for me. Been doing it this way for like 18 -20 years


Thats a great way I never thougt of doing it that way.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I price based on depth of the snow as well. I'm out working @ 2 inches for my commercial places but wait until the flakes stop flying to hit my residential properties!


----------



## tmf lawn care (Oct 6, 2009)

J&R Landscaping;1190155 said:


> I price based on depth of the snow as well. I'm out working @ 2 inches for my commercial places but wait until the flakes stop flying to hit my residential properties!


same here plus the town i plow for need me out the whole time it comein down too


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

just saw the news12 report for 10-16 inches for my area
http://www.news12.com/articleDetail.jsp?articleId=270814&position=1&news_type=news

its gonna be an all nighter ;-)


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

don't know if this was ever brought up but i thought i would mention to make sure you use the service who has the most accurate weather guessing in your area

http://www.forecastadvisor.com/

i know i usually use NOAA on my computer but accuweather and TWC on my phone. also have a cool app called "radar now" on my phone which is handy to see current radar maps with out all the other junk - quick and simple.


----------



## bronco91 (Dec 14, 2009)

it looking good for all of nj to plow


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1192137 said:


> don't know if this was ever brought up but i thought i would mention to make sure you use the service who has the most accurate weather guessing in your area
> 
> http://www.forecastadvisor.com/
> 
> i know i usually use NOAA on my computer but accuweather and TWC on my phone. also have a cool app called "radar now" on my phone which is handy to see current radar maps with out all the other junk - quick and simple.


Thanks Sal, I am downloading radar now as I type. I like weather underground for radar maps, its live and continuous. No refresh the screeen needed. it does work on the phone, but a tad slow. Home on computer its great.

Good Luck tonight everyone, be careful out therepayup


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

what time/trigger is everyone rolling out?

i have one place that is open past 8pm that i may have to hit but the rest just need to be done by morning(5am).


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Im a subcontractor for a large landscape company in town that I plow a stop and shop for and I think theyre going to call me in around midnight when things start to really get going.But I probably wont hit my driveways until sometime wednesday morning,


----------



## bronco91 (Dec 14, 2009)

s. donato;1192453 said:


> what time/trigger is everyone rolling out?
> 
> i have one place that is open past 8pm that i may have to hit but the rest just need to be done by morning(5am).


We are heading out about 3:00-3:30.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

I wound up rollng out at 2:30am with 7" and then got about one or two more.


----------

